# Oris Aquis Green or Orange?



## GregBe

I recently sold a bunch of watches to pair my collection down to two quality divers that can do casual and business casual. I just picked up a Seiko MM300, which is really nice. I am looking for an Aquis as my other watch to pair with it. I am thinking of adding some color. Which one do you like better...the black/orange or the green gray to compliment and provide a different look to the Marinemaster? (pictures not mine)


----------



## manofrolex

GregBe said:


> I recently sold a bunch of watches to pair my collection down to two quality divers that can do casual and business casual. I just picked up a Seiko MM300, which is really nice. I am looking for an Aquis as my other watch to pair with it. I am thinking of adding some color. Which one do you like better...the black/orange or the green gray to compliment and provide a different look to the Marinemaster? (pictures not mine)
> 
> View attachment 1425986
> View attachment 1425987
> View attachment 1425985


go green a nice change imo


----------



## Narf CC

Greeeeeeeeen!!!!!


----------



## BrentYYC

I'm a big fan of Oris' orange hands and markers, but it's a bit too much for business casual, imo, so given your picks I would go with the green. My personal preference, though, for versatility, would be blue (I think it works better for business casual).


----------



## Tagdevil

Crush it with the ORANGE! Has ENERGY










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cb23

I went green. Absolutely Love it.


----------



## m00k

It was a toss up for me between these two models as well. Ultimately I went for the orange but that green/gray combo is a real stunner!


----------



## sticky

I was faced with the same choice and after a bit of uming and aring I went orange. Given my liking for orange on watches it wasn't a difficult choice. Because you want to wear the watch in a more dressy situation have you considered the blue?


----------



## watchInPDX

Green is dressier (GREAT foto from Sarge shows it off) and since the Seiko is more sporty looking, that's a nice contrast when you want to dress 'up' a bit. But the black/orange is a great looker in it sown right & more honoring the tool-watch heritage of the style, since the bezel is so much more readable.

Bottom line, go green or get both ;-)


----------



## ryanmanyes

Green for me.


----------



## gaopa

When faced with the same choice, I went with a blue Aquis Date. I needed a blue watch in my collection. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## GoodLord

Yet another stunning shot of this watch, young William! 

Everytime I slightly umm & argh about the shade of blue on this particular Oris you put me right back on track ...and the credit card starts a tremblin'! 

Hope you're well Mr P.?

Mark



gaopa said:


> When faced with the same choice, I went with a blue Aquis Date. I needed a blue watch in my collection. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## watchmego3000

Both look great, but I suggest green, since the MM already has a white on black bezel.

Edit: mine says hi:


----------



## shahtirthak

I have the Seiko MM300 and went for the Green Bezel/Grey Dial for the Oris Aquis Date.....just wanted to differentiate from the Seiko (in terms of colour only!). Though, my green bezel on Oris has the numbers in white and not black. The blue pictured above is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## V-Twin

Too much orange in Seiko Monsters and Sumos?
Green is nice, so is Blue but Orange would be my choice.


----------



## rosborn

cb23 said:


> I went green. Absolutely Love it.


THAT and the Oris Blue are simply gorgeous. I just love the way the ceramic bezel meshes with the crystal into an almost seamless unit, especially when in its reflective nature. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Fugitive Moi

+1 on the Greeeen


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress

V-Twin said:


> Too much orange in Seiko Monsters and Sumos?
> Green is nice, so is Blue but Orange would be my choice.


Like the black font instead of the white font on the bezel


----------



## mitchjrj

I generally don't go for green but this is a nice deep shade that looks very elegant. I'm a big fan of this watch (and Oris in general) so I'll give you props either way.


----------



## azcii

There is something about that green Oris, it's so hard to keep myself from pulling the trigger...


----------



## Jimmy_UK

The blue looks really good but I wish they did the green in 40mm. I would buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## dinexus

The green is really really nice in person. Just one of 'those' watches that doesn't look like much online, but looks the business in reality.


----------



## azcii

Green, definitely


----------



## nikdanenov

gaopa said:


> When faced with the same choice, I went with a blue Aquis Date. I needed a blue watch in my collection. Cheers, Bill P.


Me too, can't wait to get the delivery. Your picture is fantastic by the way.

Best,

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starfighter

Green


----------



## mattmatt300

Go green!


----------



## Oddball63

Green is coooool!!!


----------



## ddafoe

I loved my Blue Aquis, and would have to vote Orange which I have seen at my local Oris dealer. To be fair, I've never seen the Green in person; you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## Kahrp9p9

I have the black and love it but I just added the Orange!


----------



## watchnbuy

how bout this?
http://wristreview.com/?p=12054


----------



## Sierra Water

GregBe said:


> I recently sold a bunch of watches to pair my collection down to two quality divers that can do casual and business casual. I just picked up a Seiko MM300, which is really nice. I am looking for an Aquis as my other watch to pair with it. I am thinking of adding some color. Which one do you like better...the black/orange or the green gray to compliment and provide a different look to the Marinemaster? (pictures not mine)
> 
> I just received this Oris Aquis 43mm Orange, purchased used on Ebay at a sweet deal ($775), almost new. I am over the moon to put it mildly. I absolutely love the orange indices with the Black Bezel and SS Bracelet. The quality is remarkable at this price point, imo. This will never leave my collection.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

yankeexpress said:


>


Since someone else already dug up the old thread, I'll keep piling on. 

Thinking of getting my first Oris. I love orange watches and find the above colorway perfect for just enough subtle color. Unfortunately, I can't find it in the small seconds model. Did it exist at some point and get retired? 43 is too small for me, so I'm aiming for the small second and likely the all-grey unless I can find the orange accents.


----------



## jgonc

orange for me


----------



## NC Rob

Orange for me as well. Just ordered from Topper!


----------



## castlk

I vote green.


----------



## Nicolas D

Oris nailed the right shade with the dark green, so add another vote to the green for me. The orange hands aren't enough to add diversity to your collection if you have a MM already.


----------



## dmullins8

I would go with orange.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Orange


----------



## bcbcbck

Green bezel with white font is also great.


----------



## rosborn

ChiefWahoo said:


> Since someone else already dug up the old thread, I'll keep piling on.
> 
> Thinking of getting my first Oris. I love orange watches and find the above colorway perfect for just enough subtle color. Unfortunately, I can't find it in the small seconds model. Did it exist at some point and get retired? 43 is too small for me, so I'm aiming for the small second and likely the all-grey unless I can find the orange accents.


Personally, I think you need to find a navy blue dialed watch with orange indices and an old English D on it. ;-)


----------



## dobbermn

Green for sure.


----------



## Watchdelight

Green for me. always a unique color for watches.
IMO - when this is discontinued in the future people will be wanting this more than the standard blue or black.


----------



## trueblue40

gaopa said:


> When faced with the same choice, I went with a blue Aquis Date. I needed a blue watch in my collection. Cheers, Bill P.


First post on the Oris forum for me. Usually on the Breitling forum as have an Avenger II GMT, but I am falling for either a BC3 Advanced day/date OR an Aquis date

I have to say, - that is a stunning picture and is making my decision very hard.

Nick


----------



## VitaBrevis

I kind of hate grey dials


----------



## Spiker

@trueblue40, I've had my Aquis Date for about a year and a half. Love the watch, absolutely love it. The SW 200 in mine is running at about +2 seconds a day! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigarmedmike

Orange, always regret selling mine


----------



## Watchdelight

My AD has a green bezel watch on display so went in to have a closer look.
The green color was nice but found the 'grey' dial a bit dull. Not sure if it will be a different when the watch is worn outside in natural light.


----------



## 310runner

Green is more dressy and orange is more sporty. I would go for the orange because its done so well on this watch.


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

310runner said:


> I would go for the orange because its done so well on this watch.


I agree!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

I would go orange.


----------

